# Getting Sworn In Tomorrow



## Conquistador (9 Jan 2006)

Well, after around 4 months, I'm finally being sworn in. I went to CFRC Hamilton around the end of August and got a pep talk, info on the trades I was in, the usual stuff, the next week I took a trip to the armouries and got all the paperwork, and completed it in about 2 weeks. The first roadblock in my process was that my birth certificate had went missing, so when I went to my unit (RHLI) to get all my paperwork sorted out, they could only take an old photocopy of it, and informed me that I would have to get a new birth certificate before I could be enrolled.

I did my CFAT and physical in the beginning of October, and my medical and interview on the same day the next week. Well, the medical was the biggest holdup. I had to get a form signed by my orthodontist because I had braces, no big deal, I think I got the form signed that day or the next. The big problem was that I was on Accutane, an acne medication that was working very well for me, cleared all of it right up. The medical examiner said that if I was applying for a reg force trade, that I would be turned down instantly, but seeing that I was applying for the reserves, I shouldn't have a problem. He gave me a form for my doctor to fill out saying that I could perform all the duties required of me, which I could. I returned the form to the recruiting center the next day, and they said they would ship out my package to the medical review board, and that I should hear from them in a month.

I got a letter in the mail a month after that, saying that I was unfit for enrollment because of the meds. I immediatley stopped the medication, went back to my doctor and paid another $20 to get a statement saying that I was off the meds and full capable. I took the forms back to the recruiting center that week, and I was told that they would ship it out as high priority, and that it should only take a week or two to hear back from them.

Two weeks later, I got a letter saying that my medical had gone through, and that I was fit for enrollment. Yay. I got my new birth certificate a few weeks ago, and took a photocopy down to the recruiting center, and also had to initial another reliability check form, I don't know what happened to the first one, but I was told it went through the first time, oh well.

Anyway, I get home from school today, and am informed that the recruiting officer of the RHLI had called, and that I was ready to be sworn in. I'm going down to the armouries at 7:00 tomorrow evening, and as far as I know, the next weekend BMQ is starting on Jan. 20th, but it's not confirmed.

Anyway, that's my story. I can't wait to get the recruiting process behind me and start training.  :warstory:


----------



## NavComm (9 Jan 2006)

Congratulations!


----------



## youravatar (9 Jan 2006)

'Gratz.


----------



## Conquistador (11 Jan 2006)

Well, I was enrolled yesterday with 9 other guys, it was a nice ceremony, I was pretty surprised when they gave me a sheet to sign so I'd get paid   I didn't expect that, seeing as I wasn't doing training, but I didn't argue   I was planning on posting some pics, but turn out my dad doesn't know how to turn my flash on on my digital camera, and the pics didn't turn out. Oh well.


----------



## Infanteer101 (11 Jan 2006)

Best 'o Luck 2 you guys...may the everlasting memories and bedtime stories begin!


----------



## Q.Y. Ranger (14 Feb 2006)

Congratulations. After 6 months, its finally my turn. I'm getting sworn in tomorrow. 

Mike


----------



## hiphopculture (22 Feb 2006)

sworn in as in youre done training? or sworn in as in training is about to begin?


----------



## muskrat89 (22 Feb 2006)

> sworn in as in youre done training? or sworn in as in training is about to begin?



You get sworn in first - then you train


----------



## Q.Y. Ranger (23 Feb 2006)

hiphopculture said:
			
		

> sworn in as in youre done training? or sworn in as in training is about to begin?



As in training is about to begin. I got sworn in on a Wednesday, and started BMQ on Monday. 

Mike


----------



## Spazz (23 Feb 2006)

Man, looking around here I feel like I'm the only one being thrown into "holding troop" when I get in. Ah well... just not going to feel right wearing the uniform before i have or go through a BMQ.


----------



## chrisf (23 Feb 2006)

Spazz said:
			
		

> Man, looking around here I feel like I'm the only one being thrown into "holding troop" when I get in. Ah well... just not going to feel right wearing the uniform before i have or go through a BMQ.



What's the problem? You're getting paid, and you've got an opportunity to learn. If you'd rather get no work, then I'm sure your unit can arrange it.


----------



## Bradbury (24 Feb 2006)

Good for you!  Your nice and lucky too, I'm on month 9!!


----------



## Spazz (25 Feb 2006)

Just a Sig Op said:
			
		

> What's the problem? You're getting paid, and you've got an opportunity to learn. If you'd rather get no work, then I'm sure your unit can arrange it.



Don't get me wrong I'm really looking foreward to it. And please don't twist my words into not appreciating the opportunity that I will be getting. I just always got the impression that you have to earn your way in. But I'm very happy with everything about my unit and my opportunity i am going to get. Cheers


----------



## chrisf (27 Feb 2006)

You are earning your way in. You're passing the testing. That's the first step. There are many steps left though.


----------



## bbbb (17 Mar 2006)

Congratulations! Look forward to a great career in the CF.


----------



## NavyGirl280 (17 Mar 2006)

Congrats to everyone! I'm still waiting on all the medical results from some tests I had to do. Shouldn't be long now. I am getting so antsy to start. I have been trying since October. My interview and PT was put on hold until they get the results back, however, I know they won't be a problem. I have missed 2 course start dates thus far. I was told I can take the summer course but that's pending as my husband will be getting ready to sail at that time. Decisions, decisions  :

S.Bradbury


----------



## MORGUE (21 Mar 2006)

Congrats.  I was sworn yesterday at CFRC Kitchener.  It was a nice ceremony and the staff there was great.  I got my train ticket and I'm off to CFLRS St Jean April 1st.  

Good Luck to all,

MORGUE


----------



## Q.Y. Ranger (26 Mar 2006)

Just curious as to how many people were sworn in at the same time as you guys. I'm currently doing my BMQ and my whole course was sworn in at the same time. All 41 of us. Is this the same for everybody else, or were you just in a room with one of two other people. 

Mike


----------



## DiamondDarryl (28 Mar 2006)

Im getting sworn in at CFRC hamilton tomorow, ill let you know the numbers Sparks


----------



## DiamondDarryl (29 Mar 2006)

10 people were enrolled at CFRC hamilton. each person seemed to bring a mother and a father. so yah about 30 people where in the room. Plus the NCO leading us through the paper work, and the major.


----------



## Q.Y. Ranger (1 Apr 2006)

Most people brought family members or girl/boy friends. So  you can imagine how many people were there at ours. 41 recruits, almost all with family watching. It was pretty cramped, especially for those watching. 

Mike


----------



## AKA Sam (3 Jun 2006)

I'm so proud of all of you!  Good luck!


----------



## Conquistador (5 Jan 2007)

Well, when I started this topic,  I was just about to be sworn in. Now, I've finished my DP1, and am now a member of my regiment. Now what?

At the end of this year I will be graduating high school, and I have plenty of options open to me. I truly enjoy being a member of the CF, but I find it difficult to get into "army mode" when I'm only in uniform for three hours/week, plus a weekend or two per month. One option open to me is to go reg-force, which I am seriously considering. Another option is to go on a class B contract for a while. But, I still would like to go to university, and I have the marks to do so, that's where my problem lies.

I may have the marks to go to university, but either I nor my family has the money to put me there right after I graduate, and I really would rather not take out a loan. What would be the best solution for this? I could go class B for awhile and save up some money, or I could go regular force and go to school after I release, or hell, I could do neither and get a civvy job while still going to the reserves part time for a year.

Anybody have any advice? What type of taskings are there for an R031, and how long does it take to get the ball rolling for them? Are there any benefits for reg force members pertaining to getting a secondary education after they release? I read that there are no benefits for members with under 10 years of service, has that changed?

Thanks beforehand.


----------



## Big Foot (5 Jan 2007)

Conquistador, you sound like you might want to have a look at the ROTP program. I'm not necessarily advocating going to RMC or anything, but I am saying that you can have your cake and eat it too by being in the army and getting paid to go to school. But hey, just my suggestion  Not sure if you would want to go the officer route, anyways.


----------



## AMcLeod (17 Jan 2007)

so far everything has gone well for me, I sent in my application just after Thanksgiving, did my CFAT, medical, and interview all in the same day, around the end of November. Had to get some medical documents for my doctor regarding some surgery that I had back in '05 as well as an old head injury, that took all of three weeks and $50. Got all of my forms in to the RC just before Christmas. Just got off the phone with them today to find out how things were going, andthey said that they had just got the medical info back from Ottawa, and i should call back in a week as they are looking into my references. So i get to wait somemore but i think that it's still going pretty quick compared to a friend of mine. its taken him a year and he finally starts BMQ on the 22nd.


----------



## XtremeEuph (19 Jun 2007)

I'm getting sworn in Thursday at the armouries of 26th Field Regiment, Brandon, MB.    It is tuesday and Tomorrow and i have to drive 45 min into the city to get my blood type results within one day so I can supply them for my papers and information. (I also need to make my savings account open to cheques tomorrow...I just use debit)  . What a busy day i'm going to have, seeing i am having a get together after finishing my grade eleven school year today.  But anyway,  I was curious that many people mention large numbers of members being sworn in simultaneously. I am also assuming you give a verbal oath but my question is, when you do so, do you all do it separately or all together such as the American military does at times?


----------



## corman135 (22 Sep 2007)

Hey everybody I am getting sworn in on Monday with the Lorne Scots Regiment and i am wondering what exactly happens after that.  I havn't been given a very clear idea of when i will start working/training.  Any infor/advice?


----------

